# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Ճանապարհ տնտ.աճի խթանման և աղքատության կրճատման:Միկրովարկավորումը ՀՀ-ում

## Adriano

Հարգելի ակումբացիներ ես այսօր ուսումնասիրում էի Բանգլադեշի օրինակով աղքատության նվազման ուղիները: Ու այդ ժամանակ ծանոթացա *միկրովարկավորում* գաղափարի հետ, որի հեղինակն է հայտնի նոբելյան մրցանակի դափնեկիր,  տնտեսագիտության պրոֆեսոր Մոհամեդ Յունուսը: Ուրեմն այս մարդը ստեղծել է մի բանկ, որը զբաղվում է *բնակչության ցածր խավի վարկավորմամբ,* այսպես կոչված միկրովարկավորմամբ: Օրինակ տվել է վարկ 27 դոլլար ամիսը 20 տոկոսով, առանց գրավի, սակայն եթե վարկ վերցնողը չի վերադարձնում տոկոսը, ապա այլևս վարկ չի տրամադրվում: Ինձ թվում է սա շատ խիզախ գաղափարա, բայց արի ու տես աղքատ մարդիկ հույս են ձեռք բերում ու կարողանում են գոնե ինչ-որ բան անել, ոչ թե զարգացած երկրների նման սպասեն ով պետք է հացի փող տա:
Ահա այստեղ ես մտածեցի իսկ ինչու չկազմակերպել նման բան ՀՀ-ում: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ ՀՀ բնակչության զգալի խավ գտնվում է ծանր և ծայրահեղ ծանր վիճակում: Նայեք օրինակ հետևյալ գաղափարը ենթադրենք մեկը թերթա ցրում, նու բոլորս գիտենք, որ թերթ ցրողինշատ քիչ կվճարեն, երևի միայն մի բան ուտելու համար, ու նենցա ստացվում, որ էդ մարդու կոշիկը ծակվումա: Ինչ անել. նա առանց դրա չի կարող աշխատել, ու գնումա էդ բանկ վարկա վեկալում կոշիկա առնում ու պարապ չի նստում փողա աշխատում նորից, որ վարկը փակի: Մենք նաև գիտենք, որ մեր տնտեսությունը ստոպ տվող հիմնական գործոնը տրամադրվող վարկերի բարձր տոկոսն է, մեծ գառանտիաները: Եթե վճարունակ չեղար սկի բանկի դուռը չեն բացի: Ու այս պայմաններում ինչ ասենք են աղքատ մասայի վերաբերյալ: Ահա այս պայմաններում հարց է առաջանում *միկրովարկավորման*: Որը թույլ կտա մի կողմից կապահովի աղքատության կրճատում, մյուս կողմից տնտեսական աճի խթանում և տնտեսության աշխուժացում: Մեր համար գաղտնիք չէ ՀՀ տնեսության 20 տոկոս անկումը, որը հանգեցրեց հարուստների հարստացմանը և աղքատների աղքատացմանը:
Ահա ես կցանկանյի իմանալ ձեր կարծիքները, ինչպես կարելի է կազմակերպել, ինչ ուղիներով, նմանատիպ բանկեր պետք է ստեղծել, թե եղած բանկերի միջոցով անել, պետության դերը այս գործում, տոկոսների չափը և այլն: Մի խոսքով եկեք քննարկենք այս խնդիրը հանուն մեր երկրի, հանուն մեր ապագայի առանց աղքատների:

----------


## dvgray

Շատ հետաքրքիր սկիզբ էր : "Բանգլադեշի օրինակով աղքատության նվազման ուղիները"  :Blink:  Բանգլադեշը աշխարհի ամենակոռումպացված երկիրը չէ՞  :Jpit: 
…
Հայաստանում կարծում եմ դրամանակ ֆինանսավորումը չէ խնդիրը չքավոր մասսայի:

----------


## ministr

Բայց Հայաստանում կան չէ միկրովարկավորմամբ զբաղվող կազմակերպություններ? Իմ իմացածներից "Արեգակ", "Ֆինկա": Կարծում ես հայերն էդքան ազնիվ են, որ փող հետ կտան իմանալով որ կարող են չտալ? Ես կասկածում եմ:

----------


## Adriano

> Բայց Հայաստանում կան չէ միկրովարկավորմամբ զբաղվող կազմակերպություններ? Իմ իմացածներից "Արեգակ", "Ֆինկա":


Կարողա և կան բայց և ոչ մեկը չի զբաղվում հասարակության ամենաաղքատ մասայի ֆինանսավորմամբ: Գիտեք նրանք հատուկ երաշխիքների պահանջով են միայն վարկեր տալիս, իսկ իմ առաջարկածը լրիվ այլ մոտեցում է:

----------


## Adriano

> Բանգլադեշը աշխարհի ամենակոռումպացված երկիրը չէ՞


Եթե նույնիսկ աշխարհի ամենակոռումպացված երկիրն է, ապա դա ինչ կարևոր է, այն պարագայում երբ այդ երկիրը հասել է մեծ արդյունքների աղքատության կրճատման գործում: Եվ որպեսզի հասկանաք հարցի կարևորությունը նշեմ, որ ՌԴ-ի նման հզոր պետությունը ցանկանում է իր մոտ կիրառել ձեր կողմից ասված անհույս այնպիսի երկրի փորձը ինչպիսին է Բանգլադեշը:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Դու լինելով բանկ, ինչքանո՞վ ես քեզ ապահովագրում, որ էդ տվածդ վարկը հետ ես ստանալու: սկի տաս տոկոս չես կարա համոզված լինես որ օգուտով կաշխատես, իսկ ինչ-որ գործ ձեռնարկելուց, առաջին հերթին հաշվում են օգուտը: կամ թեկուզ օգուտիդ մասին չենք մտածում: Մի անգամ էլ ժողովրդի մասին մտածենք, հավասար պայմաններով աշխատենք, մեզ օգուտ պետք չի, վերցրածն էլ տան հերիքա, բայց կտա՞ն, հիմա ժողովուրդը/ցածր խավը/ մենակ էսօրվա ուտելու համար են կարողանում փող աշխատեն: 
Ասում ես եթե առաջին վերցրածը չեն տալիս, երկրորդ անգամ չենք տալիս, եթե  առաջին անգամվա տվածը չեն տալիս, քեզ որտեղից փող մյուսին տաս, երրորդին տաս: Վնասա լինելու քեզ, մի տարի հետո բանկիդ կամ վարկային կազմակերպությանդ հետքն էլ չի լինելու:
Լավ ես մտածում, բայց քիչա էսօրվա պայմաններում Հայաստանի համար, ավելի հարմար բան մտածի :Wink:

----------


## Adriano

> Կարծում ես հայերն էդքան ազնիվ են, որ փող հետ կտան իմանալով որ կարող են չտալ? Ես կասկածում եմ


Դե այո այս խնդիրն էլ կա, սակայն ինձ թվումա երբ որ մարդիկ զգան, որ ավելի լավա մի քիչ քան ոչինչ, այսինքն անհրաժեշտ է փոխել մարդկանց մտածելակերպը: Պետք է թողնել այն միտքը թե մուրացկանությամբ զբաղվելը առավել արդյունավետ է, քան փոքր վարկ ստանալը, այնուհետև այն վերադարձնելը:

----------


## ministr

> Դե այո այս խնդիրն էլ կա, սակայն ինձ թվումա երբ որ մարդիկ զգան, որ ավելի լավա մի քիչ քան ոչինչ, այսինքն անհրաժեշտ է փոխել մարդկանց մտածելակերպը: Պետք է թողնել այն միտքը թե մուրացկանությամբ զբաղվելը առավել արդյունավետ է, քան փոքր վարկ ստանալը, այնուհետև այն վերադարձնելը:


Եթե մարդկանց մտածելակերպը փոխենք, ապա չեն վերցնի 5000 դրամ ու գնան ընտրեն ամեն մի թափթփուկի, ու իրենց կյանքը գոնե մի քիչ արդեն կլավանա...

Մարդուն փաստորեն փող ես տալիս, որ մի բան սարքի, մի գործ անի: Էդ ինչ գործ պետք ա անի.. հո բոլորը բիզնեսմեն չեն: Ով որ մի քիչ քթի ծակ ունի արդեն մի բան անումա: Մաքսիմում պետք ա արևածաղիկ ծախողների թիվն ավելանա:

Ըստ իս պետք է ընդօրինակել ոչ թե Բանգլադեշին այլ Սինգապուրին: Բայց դրա համար էլ էնքան բանա պետք փոխել... ու դա էդ փոփոխություն անողներին հեչ ձեռք չի տալիս: Այսինքն եթե իրական բիզնեսմենի մտածելակերպ ու խելք ունենային կհասկանային որ շատա ձեռք տալիս, բայց քանի որ հայկական տնտեսական-գաղափարական միտքը էժան բերեմ թանկ ծախեմ-ից էն կողմ չի անցնում, դա մեզ համար դեռևս մնումա անհասանելի երազանք:

----------


## Katka

> Դե այո այս խնդիրն էլ կա, սակայն ինձ թվումա երբ որ մարդիկ զգան, որ ավելի լավա մի քիչ քան ոչինչ, այսինքն անհրաժեշտ է փոխել մարդկանց մտածելակերպը: Պետք է թողնել այն միտքը թե մուրացկանությամբ զբաղվելը առավել արդյունավետ է, քան փոքր վարկ ստանալը, այնուհետև այն վերադարձնելը:


Հըմ, գիտես, որ մեր երկրի ապուշներին էդ ձեւով կարողանանք օգտագործել, լավ կլինի,բայց կարծում եմ, որ առկա ռեսուրսները առավել նպատակահարմար է ուղղել փոքր բիզնեսի արդյունավետ վարկավորմանը, որով եւ կլուծվեն աղքատության, անգործության եւ այլ հարցեր:Պատկերացրու դու փող ես տրամադրում, բայց դե համայն անգործություն է տիրում երկրում, ի նկատի ունեմ մյուս կողմից աշխատատեղեր չկան... եսիմ..

----------


## Katka

> *Ըստ իս պետք է ընդօրինակել ոչ թե Բանգլադեշին այլ Սինգապուրին:*


Իսկապես, դրանց ընդօրինակելը շատ ճիշտ կլինի:

----------


## Adriano

> Դու լինելով բանկ, ինչքանո՞վ ես քեզ ապահովագրում, որ էդ տվածդ վարկը հետ ես ստանալու: սկի տաս տոկոս չես կարա համոզված լինես որ օգուտով կաշխատես, իսկ ինչ-որ գործ ձեռնարկելուց, առաջին հերթին հաշվում են օգուտը: կամ թեկուզ օգուտիդ մասին չենք մտածում: Մի անգամ էլ ժողովրդի մասին մտածենք, հավասար պայմաններով աշխատենք, մեզ օգուտ պետք չի, վերցրածն էլ տան հերիքա, բայց կտա՞ն, հիմա ժողովուրդը/ցածր խավը/ մենակ էսօրվա ուտելու համար են կարողանում փող աշխատեն: 
> Ասում ես եթե առաջին վերցրածը չեն տալիս, երկրորդ անգամ չենք տալիս, եթե  առաջին անգամվա տվածը չեն տալիս, քեզ որտեղից փող մյուսին տաս, երրորդին տաս: Վնասա լինելու քեզ, մի տարի հետո բանկիդ կամ վարկային կազմակերպությանդ հետքն էլ չի լինելու:
> Լավ ես մտածում, բայց քիչա էսօրվա պայմաններում Հայաստանի համար, ավելի հարմար բան մտածի


Ես ինչ-որ մասով համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ, իհարկե մեր նման երկրում, որ գոյություն ունի ծայրահեղ ծանր վիճակ աշխատուժի շուկայում, հատկապես ուսանողների , ծերերի և անապահով խավի համար, դժվար է հավատալ, որ ստեղծված բանկը շահույթով կաշխատի: Սակայն բանկը նաև վարկեր կսկսի տրամադրել ուսանողներին, այսինքն բանկային ռիսկի շեմը կիջացվի, բացի ուսանողներից հնարավոր է շահավետ վարկերի տրամադրում այլ տնտեսական սուբյեկտների: Փաստորեն վարկային ռիսկերը ցրվում են բնակչության տարբեր խավերի համար: Մյուս կողմից այստեղ մեծ պետք է լինի պետության դերը, քանի որ վերջի վերջո պետությունն է վարում աղքատության կրճատման ռազմավարական ծրագիրը:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ես ինչ-որ մասով համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ, իհարկե մեր նման երկրում, որ գոյություն ունի ծայրահեղ ծանր վիճակ աշխատուժի շուկայում, հատկապես ուսանողների , ծերերի և անապահով խավի համար, դժվար է հավատալ, որ ստեղծված բանկը շահույթով կաշխատի: Սակայն բանկը նաև վարկեր կսկսի տրամադրել ուսանողներին, այսինքն բանկային ռիսկի շեմը կիջացվի, բացի ուսանողներից հնարավոր է շահավետ վարկերի տրամադրում այլ տնտեսական սուբյեկտների: Փաստորեն վարկային ռիսկերը ցրվում են բնակչության տարբեր խավերի համար: Մյուս կողմից այստեղ մեծ պետք է լինի պետության դերը, քանի որ վերջի վերջո պետությունն է վարում աղքատության կրճատման ռազմավարական ծրագիրը:


Մեր պետությունում պաշտոնատար անձինք միայն իրենց գրպանի հարստացման ռեժիմ են վարում:

Դու տեղյա՞կ ես հիմա մեր բանկերում ինչ է կատարվում, որոնք տրամադրում են վարկեր գրավի դիմաց:

----------


## Տատ

> Մյուս կողմից այստեղ մեծ պետք է լինի պետության դերը, քանի որ վերջի վերջո պետությունն է վարում աղքատության կրճատման ռազմավարական ծրագիրը:


Նոր դա էի ուզում գրել :Smile: : Այդպիսի բանկ կարող է ստեղծել պետությունը, կամ էլ բավարար է միայն վարկային բացառության ծրագիր: 
Այո, ազնիվ են, մանավանդ նրանք, ով փող չունի, հիմնականում ազնիվ մարդ է :Sad: , և գլուխը կկոտրի , որ վերադարձնի:
Բայց էս ի՞նչ կաշմառնի թվեր ես ասում 


> Օրինակ տվել է վարկ 27 դոլլար ամիսը 2*0 տոկոսով,* առանց գրավի,


20 տոկոսը դա միկրո է՞: Շվեյցարական բանկերը 5-6 տոկոսով են բավարարվում:

----------


## Adriano

> Հըմ, գիտես, որ մեր երկրի ապուշներին էդ ձեւով կարողանանք օգտագործել, լավ կլինի,բայց կարծում եմ, որ առկա ռեսուրսները առավել նպատակահարմար է ուղղել փոքր բիզնեսի արդյունավետ վարկավորմանը, որով եւ կլուծվեն աղքատության, անգործության եւ այլ հարցեր:Պատկերացրու դու փող ես տրամադրում, բայց դե համայն անգործություն է տիրում երկրում, ի նկատի ունեմ մյուս կողմից աշխատատեղեր չկան... եսիմ..


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ, իսկապես ՀՀ-ն ունի աշխատաշուկայի ծանր խնդիրներ, սակայն ովքեր են փոքր բիզնես անում էլի ապահով խավը, իսկ այստեղ հիմնականում խոսքը գնում է աղքատ մարդկանց մասին: Ինչ վերաբերում է ՀՀ փոքր և միջին բիզնեսին ապա ըստ կատարված վերլուծության պարզվել է, որ օրինակ տրվող վարկերի տոկոսի աճը հանգեցնում է տնտեսական աճի ավելացմանը, տարօրինակ է չէ, սակայն փաստ է այն բանը որ մեր բիզնեսը ակտիվ վարկ է վերցնում և դայե բարձր տոկոսի պայմաններում: Անհրաժեշտ է այս հարցը լավ ուսւոմնասիրել: Սակայն հասկանում ես այստեղ պետք է միջամտի պետությունը քանի որ ինքն է ավելի շահագրգռված այս խնդրի լուծմամբ, և մասնավորապես աշխատանքի շուկայի խնդիրներում: Պետության դերը տնտեսությունում պետք է լինի միայն անուղղակի:

----------


## Katka

> Մեր պետությունում պաշտոնատար անձինք միայն իրենց գրպանի հարստացման ռեժիմ են վարում:
> 
> Դու տեղյա՞կ ես հիմա մեր բանկերում ինչ է կատարվում, որոնք տրամադրում են վարկեր գրավի դիմաց:


Էնօրը տենց մի տեղյակ մարդ կար, ասում է մենք կապիտալ շատ ունենք, բայց չենք տրամադրում:Այսինքն, ըստ էության մենք փողի խնդիր էսօր չունենք: Բայց ԿԲ-ն իրա գործը գիտի :Wink:

----------


## Adriano

> Այդպիսի բանկ կարող է ստեղծել պետությունը





> 20 տոկոսը դա միկրո է՞: Շվեյցարական բանկերը 5-6 տոկոսով են բավարարվում:


Նախ ես այստեղ համաձայն չեմ, որ միայն պետությունը կարող է ստեղծել, օրինակ այդ բիզնեսմենը Բանգլադեշի հենց ինքն է ստեղծել իր բանկը: Եվ երկրորդ տոկոսի բարձր ցածր լինելու մասին ասելիս անհրաժեշտ է տեսնել թե ինչ գումար ես տալի վարկ, իսկ վերը բերված վարկի գումարի ծավալը այնքան էլ մեծ չէ: Սակայն սա Բանգլադեշի փորձն է, ով է ասում, որ էդ քսանը ֆիքսված մեծություն է: Հո ես Աստվածը չեմ, որ ասեմ ընկերներ ջան 20 պիտի լինի ու վերջ, նորից կրկնեմ տոկոսը կապված է տրամադրվող վարկի մեծությունից:

----------


## Katka

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ քո հետ, իսկապես ՀՀ-ն ունի աշխատաշուկայի ծանր խնդիրներ, սակայն ովքեր են փոքր բիզնես անում էլի ապահով խավը, իսկ այստեղ հիմնականում խոսքը գնում է աղքատ մարդկանց մասին: Ինչ վերաբերում է ՀՀ փոքր և միջին բիզնեսին ապա ըստ կատարված վերլուծության պարզվել է, որ օրինակ տրվող վարկերի տոկոսի աճը հանգեցնում է տնտեսական աճի ավելացմանը, տարօրինակ է չէ, սակայն փաստ է այն բանը որ մեր բիզնեսը ակտիվ վարկ է վերցնում և դայե բարձր տոկոսի պայմաններում: Անհրաժեշտ է այս հարցը լավ ուսւոմնասիրել: Սակայն հասկանում ես այստեղ պետք է միջամտի պետությունը քանի որ ինքն է ավելի շահագրգռված այս խնդրի լուծմամբ, և մասնավորապես աշխատանքի շուկայի խնդիրներում: Պետության դերը տնտեսությունում պետք է լինի միայն անուղղակի:


Ախր տենց ինչի՞ ենք է մենք փորձում մեզ անկարող դարձնել: Հայը ու՞ր, բանգլադեշցին ու՞ր: Ամոթ էլ է , ախր:Փոքր բիզնեսը ապահով խավն է անում :Shok: , հարցն էլ հենց այդ է, որ վարկավորմամբ պետք է հնարավորություն տալ լավ գաղափարներին, ոչ թե բարեկամ-խնամիներին: Աղքատ մարդկանց աշխատանքով է պետք ապահովել, իսկ դա փոքր բիզնեսը կարող է ապահովել:Կարճաժամկետ ու անարդյունք լուծումներից պետք է խուսափել: :Wink:

----------


## Adriano

> Շվեյցարական բանկերը 5-6 տոկոսով են բավարարվում:


Եվ վերջում արդյոք շվեյցարական բանկերը առանց գրավի են տալիս?

----------


## Adriano

> Աղքատ մարդկանց աշխատանքով է պետք ապահովել, իսկ դա փոքր բիզնեսը կարող է ապահովել:Կարճաժամկետ ու անարդյունք լուծումներից պետք է խուսափել:


Առաջին մոտեցման հետ համաձայն եմ, բանկը կարող է զբաղվել նաև փոքր բիզնեսի վարկավորմամբ, սակայն վարկավորման այլ հիմքերով, այսինքն պետք է կատարել ռիսկերի վերաբաշխում, իսկ վերջինի հետ համաձայն չեմ, երբեք չփորձված բանի մասին կատեգորիկ բաներ չեն ասում, իսկ ով ասեց, որ աղքատների վարկավորումը կարճաժամկետ բնույթ ունի և անարդյունք է, իսկ կարող եք նշել հիմա օրինակ ինչ է արվում ավելի լավ բան աղքատության կրճատման ուղղությամբ: Եվ երկրորդ հասկացեք, որ տեղայնացնել փորձը չի նշանակում բանգլադեշցիներին բերել Հայաստան ու հայաստանցիներին տանել Բանգլադեշ ու , որպեսզի ոչ մի բան չփոխվի: Այս մոտեցումները պետք է լինեն ճկուն, ժամանակին և տեղին համապատասխան: Այսինքն Բանգլադեշի 27 դոլարը էդի նույն արժեքը չունի ինչ որ 27 դոլարը Հայաստանում:

----------


## Տատ

> Եվ վերջում արդյոք շվեյցարական բանկերը առանց գրավի են տալիս?


Չգիտեմ, Ադրիանո... կարծեմ՝ ոչ: Մի վարկ ենք վերցրել միայն՝ տան համար, և իհարկե պարտքի 20 տոկոսի չափ սեփական գումար պետք է ներդնեինք: Դա ՞ է գրավը (տերմինները չգիտեմ): Իսկ բիզնեսի համար նույնպես մի գրավ ուզում են՝ պենսիայի կասսան, ծնողների տան գնի մի մասը...

Գուցե և կաշխատի այդպիսի մասնավոր բանկը, վերջապես այնքան մարդ կգնա, որ հաշիվը ինչ-որ կերպ կփակվի :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

> Չգիտեմ, Ադրիանո... կարծեմ՝ ոչ: Մի վարկ ենք վերցրել միայն՝ տան համար, և իհարկե պարտքի 20 տոկոսի չափ սեփական գումար պետք է ներդնեինք: Դա ՞ է գրավը (տերմինները չգիտեմ): Իսկ բիզնեսի համար նույնպես մի գրավ ուզում են՝ պենսիայի կասսան, ծնողների տան գնի մի մասը...
> 
> Գուցե և կաշխատի այդպիսի մասնավոր բանկը, վերջապես այնքան մարդ կգնա, որ հաշիվը ինչ-որ կերպ կփակվի


Ահա տեսնում եք, այսինքն ֆինանսական համակարգը Հայաստանում արդեն իսկ ճեղք է տվել, անհրաժեշտ է վերանայել ֆինանսավորման հետ կապված բոլոր մոտեցումները, քանի որ մարդկանց այս ձևով ճնշելը ունի ավելի կարճաժամկետ բնույթ և չի տանում երկարատև տնտեսական աճին ու աղքատության ծավալների իրական նվազմանը:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Էնօրը տենց մի տեղյակ մարդ կար, ասում է մենք կապիտալ շատ ունենք, բայց չենք տրամադրում:Այսինքն, ըստ էության մենք փողի խնդիր էսօր չունենք: Բայց ԿԲ-ն իրա գործը գիտի


Ահա, ո՞նց կարողա խնդիր ունենան, եթե մարդկանց տունը ծախում ու իրենց վարկը վերցնում են, որով էլ ավելի են նպաստում աղքատության խորացմանը: 
Ես այլ բան էի ասում:
Եթե գրավի դիմաց մարդիկ չեն կարողանում /հենց օրինակի վրա ասեմ/իրենց տունը պահեն, էլ ուր մնաց առանց գրավի տաս ու հետ վերցնես: Բանկն էլ ստիպված գրավն է վաճառում, որ իր գումարը հետ վերադարձնի, ուրիշին տա, օգուտ ունենա: Հիմա ինքը առաջարկում է առանց գրավի վարկ տալ, ու հաստատ համոզված լինելով, որ չեն վերադարձնելու /իմաստ չունի մտածել ազնվության մասին, տենց բան չկա/ բա էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի մտածել այս ծրագրի մասին: 

Իսկ մնացած իր նշածները /ուսանողներին, այլ տնտեսական սուբյեկտներին/ նորից գալիս նույն ներկայիս իրավիճակին են հանգեցնում, առևտրային բանկը վարկ է տալիս ու կռվով ղալմաղալով հետա վերցնում: 
Հայաստանին նման ծրագիրը չի օգնի :Xeloq:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Եվ վերջում արդյոք շվեյցարական բանկերը առանց գրավի են տալիս?


Շվեյցարական բանկերն աշխարհում ամենապահովն են: Մարդիկ ավանդ են վստահում առանց տոկոս: Եթե ուզենանք էլ չենք կարող նրանց նման աշխատել: էնպես որ իրենց հետ համեմատվել պետք չի :Wink:

----------


## Adriano

Եվ վերջապես եկեք հասկանանք նաև աղքատների հոգեբանական վիճակը: Ուրիշ բան է պետությունը մեր`  հարկատուներիս, հաշվին գումարներ տա աղքատներին ու ասի դուք աղքատ եք, անդամալուծ չեք կարում աշխատեք: Եվ լրիվ ուրիշ բան է թեկուզ փոքր բայց վարկով գումար տալ ու ասել գնա աշխատի ու բեր գումարը տուր: Սա իրական աշխուժացում կառաջացնի ոչ միայն աղքատների շրջանակում, այլև ամողջ հասարակության մտածելակերպում: Եվ իհարկե մեզ անհրաժեշտ է լուծել աշխատաշուկայի խնդիրները, իրոք ՀՀ-ում սա մի քարացած համակարգ է, ախպերության , գողականության շրջանակներում, որը անարդյունավետ է, սակայն սա պետք է անել կոմպլեքս պայմաններում: Միկրովարկավորման ներդրմանը զուգահեռ:

----------


## Adriano

> Շվեյցարական բանկերն աշխարհում ամենապահովն են: Մարդիկ ավանդ են վստահում առանց տոկոս: Եթե ուզենանք էլ չենք կարող նրանց նման աշխատել: էնպես որ իրենց հետ համեմատվել պետք չի


 Իմ հարցը պարզ էր արդյոք այդ բանկերը գրավ են պահանջում, որի պատասխանը այնքան էլ պարզ չէ: Իսկ ինչ պայմաններում են վարկը առանց տոկոս տալի: Ախր հո տենց չի, այնտեղի բանկերի շահույթաբերությունը կարող է ուրիշ է, վարկ տալիս են հատուկ մարդկանց և այլ խնդիրներ: Իսկ ապահով չապահով լինելը նույնպես անհասկանալի է, ինչ է նշանակում ապահով են, այսինքն փողտ եթե ստեղ պահում են բանկի բարձի տակ , այնտեղ պահում են բանկի պատդվալի ռիփսիկ տատու բարձի տակ?

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իմ հարցը պարզ էր արդյոք այդ բանկերը գրավ են պահանջում, որի պատասխանը այնքան էլ պարզ չէ: Իսկ ինչ պայմաններում են վարկը առանց տոկոս տալի: Ախր հո տենց չի, այնտեղի բանկերի շահույթաբերությունը կարող է ուրիշ է, վարկ տալիս են հատուկ մարդկանց և այլ խնդիրներ: Իսկ ապահով չապահով լինելը նույնպես անհասկանալի է, ինչ է նշանակում ապահով են, այսինքն փողտ եթե ստեղ պահում են բանկի բարձի տակ , այնտեղ պահում են բանկի պատդվալի ռիփսիկ տատու բարձի տակ?


Ես գրել էի ավանդ, ոչ թե վարկ:
Դու ես բանկին փող տալիս, ինքն էլ քեզ դրա դիմաց է տոկոս տալիս /վարկի հակառակ պրոցեսը/:
չէ, ոչ թե տատու բարձի տակ են պահում, այլ այնքան վստահություն ունի, որ այսօր Հայաստանից փող են ուղղարկում, որ այնտեղ բանկում պահեն, համոզված լինելով ցանկացած ժամանակ իրենց փողը հետ ստանալու հնարավորություն ունեն/հուսով եմ հասկացար ինչ է նշանակում ապահով լինելը/: 
Նայի, բանկը վարկ է տալիս ուրիշից վերցրած փողը, եթե դու էդ վարկը չես վերադարձնում, ինքը որտեղի՞ց պիտի ուրիշին վարկ տա, դրան էլ գումարած ավանդը, որ ցանկացած պահի կարող են հետ ուզել: Գրավով էլի համոզված է բանկը, որ, եթե իրա փողը չտաս գրավը կվաճառի ու էլի ինքն իրա փողի տերնա: 
Բա առանց գրավ ո՞նց պիտի աշխատես դու:
Էլի եմ ասում դու լավ ես մտածում, բայց մենակ մտածելը քիչա, քո ասածը մենակ հիմնվումա մարդկանց ազնվության վրա, հա եթե աշխատեն կտան, բայց մենակ աշխատելը չի: Ներկա պահին մարդիկ իրենց փողով չեն կարողանում օրինականորեն հարկայինի հետ աշխատեն, էլ ուր մնաց վարկով կարենան աշխատեն:

----------


## dvgray

չեն հասկանում, դուք ներկա Հայաստանը ինկատի ունեք՞ թե ինչ որ վիրտուալ-աբստրակտ բաներից եք խոսում  :Think: 
այս քննարկումը նման է նրան, ոնց որ ասենք ֆաշիստական գերմանիառւմ ասնեք 1944 թվին սկսեին թե ոնց է ավելի ճիշտ օգնել հրեաների երեխաներին երաժշտական կրթություն ստանալուց, կրթաթոշակ նշանակել՞ թե  կրթությունը  ձրի դարձնել նրանց համար

----------


## Adriano

> չեն հասկանում, դուք ներկա Հայաստանը ինկատի ունեք՞ թե ինչ որ վիրտուալ-աբստրակտ բաներից եք խոսում 
> այս քննարկումը նման է նրան, ոնց որ ասենք ֆաշիստական գերմանիառւմ ասնեք 1944 թվին սկսեին թե ոնց է ավելի ճիշտ օգնել հրեաների երեխաներին երաժշտական կրթություն ստանալուց, կրթաթոշակ նշանակել՞ թե  կրթությունը  ձրի դարձնել նրանց համար


Ես առաջադրելով նմանատիպ հարց նպատակ չեմ ունեցել ձեզ կամ ինձ տեղափոխել երազների աշխարհ, ուղղակի նմանատիպ փորձի ճիշտ ներդրումը Հայաստանում ինձ թվում է կտա իր արդյունքները: Իհարկե այս ճանապարհը հարթ ու հեշտ չէ, սակայն ավելի լավ չէ աշխատել այս ծրագիրը կամ միտքը դնել ճիշտ ռելսերի վրա, քան համեմատել խեղճ Հայաստանը այնպիսի հզոր երկրի հետ ինչպիսին էր Ֆասշիստական և այժմյա Գերմանիան: Նպատակը Հայաստանի պայմաններում միկրովարկավորման զարգացման ճանապարհների որոնումն է:

----------


## Adriano

[quote=Yeghoyan;1856656]Ես գրել էի ավանդ, ոչ թե վարկ:
Դու ես բանկին փող տալիս, ինքն էլ քեզ դրա դիմաց է տոկոս տալիս /վարկի հակառակ պրոցեսը/:
չէ, ոչ թե տատու բարձի տակ են պահում, այլ այնքան վստահություն ունի, որ այսօր Հայաստանից փող են ուղղարկում, որ այնտեղ բանկում պահեն, համոզված լինելով ցանկացած ժամանակ իրենց փողը հետ ստանալու հնարավորություն ունեն/հուսով եմ հասկացար ինչ է նշանակում ապահով լինելը/: 
Նայի, բանկը վարկ է տալիս ուրիշից վերցրած փողը, եթե դու էդ վարկը չես վերադարձնում, ինքը որտեղի՞ց պիտի ուրիշին վարկ տա, դրան էլ գումարած ավանդը, որ ցանկացած պահի կարող են հետ ուզել: Գրավով էլի համոզված է բանկը, որ, եթե իրա փողը չտաս գրավը կվաճառի ու էլի ինքն իրա փողի տերնա: 
Բա առանց գրավ ո՞նց պիտի աշխատես դու:
Էլի եմ ասում դու լավ ես մտածում, բայց մենակ մտածելը քիչա, քո ասածը մենակ հիմնվումա մարդկանց ազնվության վրա, հա եթե աշխատեն կտան, բայց մենակ աշխատելը չի: Ներկա պահին մարդիկ իրենց փողով չեն կարողանում օրինականորեն հարկայինի հետ աշխատեն, էլ ուր մնաց վարկով կարենան աշխատեն :Bad: /quote
Ճիշտ է ես միտքդ սխալ եմ հասկացել, բայց արդյոք չեք կարծում, որ ավանդի տոկոսը շատ ցածր է: Նշեմ, որ բանկը նաև մատուցում է այլ ծառայություններ, որոնց միջոցով կուտակվում են բանկի միջոցները, ավանդներին  զուգահեռ:  Ավանդների տոկոսի խնդիրը ևս ուղղակի կապ ունի բանկային համակարգի գոյատևման համար: Սակայն էլի գալիս ենք մի խնդրի բանկը ինչպիսի միջոցների շնորհիվ պետք է սպասարկի ավանդները և վարկերը: Եթե ավանդատուն փողա դրել, բայց բանկը հետո հույս չունի, որ կփակի ապա ինչ անել: Փաստորեն նաև պետք է դիտարկել բանկային համակարգի կապիտալի ձևավորման աղբյուրները:

----------


## dvgray

> Նպատակը Հայաստանի պայմաններում միկրովարկավորման զարգացման ճանապարհների որոնումն է:


իսկ ինչ՞ նպատակով, կամ  ինչ՞ նպատակի է դա ծառայելու: 
ընդանրապես ասած. արդեն մի 20 տարի է արտասահմանի բարեկամ-ազգականնեը միկրովարկավորում են /անտոկոս ու անվերադարձ վարկեր են տրամադրում/: հետո՞ ինչ, գնալով ավելի է ավելանում թշվառների ու սովածների քանակը Հայաստանում:

----------

Katka (20.11.2009)

----------


## Adriano

> իսկ ինչ՞ նպատակով, կամ  ինչ՞ նպատակի է դա ծառայելու: 
> ընդանրապես ասած. արդեն մի 20 տարի է արտասահմանի բարեկամ-ազգականնեը միկրովարկավորում են /անտոկոս ու անվերադարձ վարկեր են տրամադրում/: հետո՞ ինչ, գնալով ավելի է ավելանում թշվառների ու սովածների քանակը Հայաստանում:


 Շատ լավ է ասված իրոք, որ փաստացի ՀՀ բնակչության մի զգալի մաս ստանում է զրո տոկոսով, առանց որևէ գրավի արտասահմանյան փող: Ահա այս պատասխանով դուք ինքներդ պատասխանեցիք ձեր իսկ առաջ քաշած հարցին: Ուրեմն նաև միկրովարկավորումը ՀՀ ունի ավելի լայն նպատակներ.
ա. առավել ծանր և անապահով խավի թվի կրճատում
բ.ինչպես նշեց Կատկան փոքր և միջին բիզնեսի զարգացում, վարկավորման լրիվ նոր պայմաններով
գ.ՀՀ տնտեսության գոնե ինչ-որ չափով արտաքինից եկած փողերից պաշտպանություն
դ.ինչու չէ գյուղացիության և գյուղատնտեսության վերելք
ե. որոշ ժամանակ հետո պետության վրա նագռուզկայի նվազեցում
զ.արտագաղթի ինչ-որ չափով կանգնեցում
է. Ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում ներքին պահանջարկի խթանում
ը.երկրում հոգեբանական վիճակի բարելավում
թ.հարկատունրի վճարած գումարների տրամադրում առավել կարևոր խնդիրների լուծմանը
ժ.գների նոր պյմանների ներդնում
Եվ այս ամենին կարելի է հասնել վերն ասված միկրովարկավորումը ճիշտ հիմքերով ներդնելու դեպքում:

----------


## Katka

> Առաջին մոտեցման հետ համաձայն եմ, բանկը կարող է զբաղվել նաև փոքր բիզնեսի վարկավորմամբ, սակայն վարկավորման այլ հիմքերով, այսինքն պետք է կատարել ռիսկերի վերաբաշխում, իսկ վերջինի հետ համաձայն չեմ, երբեք չփորձված բանի մասին կատեգորիկ բաներ չեն ասում, իսկ ով ասեց, որ աղքատների վարկավորումը կարճաժամկետ բնույթ ունի և անարդյունք է, իսկ կարող եք նշել հիմա օրինակ ինչ է արվում ավելի լավ բան աղքատության կրճատման ուղղությամբ:


Չէ, Adriano, հակառակ տեսակետ ներկայացնել, չի նշանակում կատեգորիկ բաներ ենք ասում: Հո ամեն չփորձված բան չի, որ պետք է փորձել: Հայաստանը հենց փորձադաշտի տեղ են դրել, որ, կներես անշնորք արտահայտվելուս համար, «դրած կայֆավատ են անում»: Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ քո միտքը. դու ի՞նչ ռիսկերի մասին ես խոսում: 
Չէ, եթե դու փող ունես քամուն տալու, ես ողջունում եմ: Բայց ուզում եմ հասկանալ քո առաջարկության իրավական ապահովվածությունը, կազմակերպման բնույթը: Ո՞նց ես այդ ամենը կազմակերպելու: 




> Եվ երկրորդ հասկացեք, որ տեղայնացնել փորձը չի նշանակում բանգլադեշցիներին բերել Հայաստան ու հայաստանցիներին տանել Բանգլադեշ ու , որպեսզի ոչ մի բան չփոխվի:


Ես դա ի նկատի չունեի: Ես նկատի ունեմ, որ Բանգլադեշում վիճակը ծայրահեղ է: Իսկ մեր մոտ ծայրահեղ դարձված: Այդ պայմաններում ոչ թե պետք է սվաղել, այլ պետք է արմատախիլ անել ու հիմքից սկսել: Այդ դեպքում քո առաջարկությունը՝ որպես այլընտրանքային լուծում, կարող է կիրառվել:



> Այս մոտեցումները պետք է լինեն ճկուն, ժամանակին և տեղին համապատասխան: Այսինքն Բանգլադեշի 27 դոլարը էդի նույն արժեքը չունի ինչ որ 27 դոլարը Հայաստանում:


Համամիտ եմ. այդ առումով, այս պայմաններում ժողովրդին էլ ավելի «անգալության» մատնել պետք չի: Դու պետք է գոնե քո գաղափարի իրագործման մեջ մենակ չլինես: Միանշանակ քո  գաղափարը ողջունվելու է «պետության» կողմից, բայց հույս չունենաս, որ դու երաշխավորված ես:



> Եվ վերջապես եկեք հասկանանք նաև աղքատների հոգեբանական վիճակը: Ուրիշ բան է պետությունը մեր`  հարկատուներիս, հաշվին գումարներ տա աղքատներին ու ասի դուք աղքատ եք, անդամալուծ չեք կարում աշխատեք: Եվ լրիվ ուրիշ բան է թեկուզ փոքր բայց վարկով գումար տալ ու ասել գնա աշխատի ու բեր գումարը տուր:


Որտե՞ղ աշխատի:



> Սա իրական աշխուժացում կառաջացնի ոչ միայն աղքատների շրջանակում, այլև ամողջ հասարակության մտածելակերպում:


Հասարակությանը կմատնես անգալության, իսկ պետությանը հնարավորություն կտաս շարունակել կոռուպցիան, հանքեր, վանքեր կառուցել:



> Եվ իհարկե մեզ անհրաժեշտ է լուծել աշխատաշուկայի խնդիրները, իրոք ՀՀ-ում սա մի քարացած համակարգ է, ախպերության , գողականության շրջանակներում, որը անարդյունավետ է, սակայն սա պետք է անել կոմպլեքս պայմաններում: Միկրովարկավորման ներդրմանը զուգահեռ:


Միկրովարկավորումը պետք է անել մնացածին զուգահեռ: Բայց մնացած լուծումները՝բիզնեսի, հատկապես փոքր բիզնեսի վարկավորում, պետության աջակցության մեծացում եւ այլն, պետք է գոնե մի քանի փուլ առաջ լինեն միկրովարկավորման՝ նշածդ տարբերակից:

----------


## Adriano

> Չէ, Adriano, հակառակ տեսակետ ներկայացնել, չի նշանակում կատեգորիկ բաներ ենք ասում: Հո ամեն չփորձված բան չի, որ պետք է փորձել: Հայաստանը հենց փորձադաշտի տեղ են դրել, որ, կներես անշնորք արտահայտվելուս համար, «դրած կայֆավատ են անում»: Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ քո միտքը. դու ի՞նչ ռիսկերի մասին ես խոսում: 
> Չէ, եթե դու փող ունես քամուն տալու, ես ողջունում եմ: Բայց ուզում եմ հասկանալ քո առաջարկության իրավական ապահովվածությունը, կազմակերպման բնույթը: Ո՞նց ես այդ ամենը կազմակերպելու:


Katka ջան կատեգորիկ ասվածը վերաբերում է այն բանին, որ տպավորությունը այնպիսին է, որ դեմ ասածը ոչ թե օգնելու կամ գաղափարը լրացնելու ուղղվածություն ունի այլ այն միանգամից շրջանառությունից հանելու: Երկրորդ այսքան անիմաստ փոխեր են ծախսվում և ոչ մի տեղաշարժ: Իսկ ինչ կլինի եթե այդ փորձը կիրառվի նաև մեզ մոտ, էդ ինչքան փողեր են գնալու:



> Որտե՞ղ աշխատի


Այո ինչպես բազմիցս նշել եմ սա կարևորագույն խնդիր է: Նույնիսկ մասնագետները աշխատանք չունեն: Սակայն մենք տնտեսագիտության տեսությունից գիտենք, որ աշխատանքի շուկան բաժանված է երկու մասի բարձր մասնագետների աշխատաշուկա և ցածր մասնագետնրի: Այսինքն պետք է չկապել այս երկուսը, քանի որ ամեն մեկը ունի իր լուծելու ձևը: Այսինքն պետությունը պետք է վերցնի իր վրա նախապատրաստական աշխատանքները, որ այդ աղքատ մարդը փողը ետ տալու հնարավորություններ ունենա, բայց որ մենք հիմա տենց խնդիր ունենք ասենք ուրեմն վերջ եդ չի աշխատաի? ինձ թվում է դա ճիշտ չէ, որոշ գաղափարներ տանում են ավելի արմատական խնդիրների լուծմանը: Մի բանին հասնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է լուծել մյուսը: Այսինքն շղթայական ռեակցիա է տեղի ունենում, վերջին նպատակին հասնելու համար:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ճիշտ է ես միտքդ սխալ եմ հասկացել, բայց արդյոք չեք կարծում, որ ավանդի տոկոսը շատ ցածր է: Նշեմ, որ բանկը նաև մատուցում է այլ ծառայություններ, որոնց միջոցով կուտակվում են բանկի միջոցները, ավանդներին զուգահեռ: Ավանդների տոկոսի խնդիրը ևս ուղղակի կապ ունի բանկային համակարգի գոյատևման համար: Սակայն էլի գալիս ենք մի խնդրի բանկը ինչպիսի միջոցների շնորհիվ պետք է սպասարկի ավանդները և վարկերը: Եթե ավանդատուն փողա դրել, բայց բանկը հետո հույս չունի, որ կփակի ապա ինչ անել: *Փաստորեն նաև պետք է դիտարկել բանկային համակարգի կապիտալի ձևավորման աղբյուրները:*


Փաստորեն քո մի հաջողություն չունենալու հավակնող ծրագրի համար դու առաջարկում ես քանդել ու նոր բանկային համակարգ ստեղծել: Ես սենց հասկացա քո գրածներից:
Եթե սխալ եմ, եթե դու գտնում ես քո ծրագիրը հաջողություն կունենա ներկայիս Հայաստանում, ապա խնդրեմ, քեզ ոչ մեկ չի խանգարի, իրականացրու այն :Wink:

----------


## Adriano

[quote=Yeghoyan;1857582]Փաստորեն քո մի հաջողություն չունենալու հավակնող ծրագրի համար դու առաջարկում ես քանդել ու նոր բանկային համակարգ ստեղծել: Ես սենց հասկացա քո գրածներից:
Եթե սխալ եմ, եթե դու գտնում ես քո ծրագիրը հաջողություն կունենա ներկայիս Հայաստանում, ապա խնդրեմ, քեզ ոչ մեկ չի խանգարի, իրականացրու այն[/quo
Քանդելու մասին ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չի ասել, անհրաժեշտ է աստիճանական ձևափոխման ենթարկել բանկային համակարգը: Սակայն ոչ մի դեպքում չզրոյացնել արդեն իսկ ինչ-որ չափով կայացած համակարգը: Ու ժողովուրդ ջան ես չեմ ցանկանում ստեղ դառնալ նախագահ, սաղից առաջ ընկնեմ,իմ  ուզածը մի պարզ բան է քննարկել հնարավոր ներդրման տարբերակները , վերջինիս հետևանքները: Ես ինքս բանկ չեմ ուզում բացել, սակայն եթե հովանավորող լինի ես կփորձեմ իմ գիտելիքները ներդնել այդ ասպարեզում: Բայց հասկացեք ստեղ հարցը 2 օրում չպետք է, որ լուծվի, սա երկարաժամկետ ծրագիր է: Իսկ 33 երկրի փորձը, ուր նմանատիպ ծրագրեր են դրվել ցույց են տվել իրենց արդյունավետությունը: Ու պետք է չէ ինձ մենակ թողնել ասելով դե դու գիտես կաշխատի կաշխատի չէ, հեսա կեզ կտանեն ու կկախեն: Ես միայն հարց եմ առաջադրել առողջ քննարկման համար:

----------


## Adriano

> Փաստորեն քո մի հաջողություն չունենալու հավակնող ծրագրի համար դու առաջարկում ես քանդել ու նոր բանկային համակարգ ստեղծել: Ես սենց հասկացա քո գրածներից:
> Եթե սխալ եմ, եթե դու գտնում ես քո ծրագիրը հաջողություն կունենա ներկայիս Հայաստանում, ապա խնդրեմ, քեզ ոչ մեկ չի խանգարի, իրականացրու այն


Քանդելու մասին ոչ մեկ ոչ մի բան չի ասել, անհրաժեշտ է աստիճանական ձևափոխման ենթարկել բանկային համակարգը: Սակայն ոչ մի դեպքում չզրոյացնել արդեն իսկ ինչ-որ չափով կայացած համակարգը: Ու ժողովուրդ ջան ես չեմ ցանկանում ստեղ դառնալ նախագահ, սաղից առաջ ընկնեմ,իմ ուզածը մի պարզ բան է քննարկել հնարավոր ներդրման տարբերակները , վերջինիս հետևանքները: Ես ինքս բանկ չեմ ուզում բացել, սակայն եթե հովանավորող լինի ես կփորձեմ իմ գիտելիքները ներդնել այդ ասպարեզում: Բայց հասկացեք ստեղ հարցը 2 օրում չպետք է, որ լուծվի, սա երկարաժամկետ ծրագիր է: Իսկ 33 երկրի փորձը, ուր նմանատիպ ծրագրեր են դրվել ցույց են տվել իրենց արդյունավետությունը: Ու պետք է չէ ինձ մենակ թողնել ասելով դե դու գիտես կաշխատի կաշխատի չէ, հեսա կեզ կտանեն ու կկախեն: Ես միայն հարց եմ առաջադրել առողջ քննարկման համար:

----------


## Katka

> Մի բանին հասնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է լուծել մյուսը: Այսինքն շղթայական ռեակցիա է տեղի ունենում, վերջին նպատակին հասնելու համար


Համամիտ եմ: Բայց քո ասածը դրան չի տանում:  :Smile:

----------


## Adriano

> Բայց քո ասածը դրան չի տանում:


Համաձայն չեմ, որ ես չասեյի միկրովարկավորման մասին, հո էսքան քննարկում չէր գնա աշխատաշուկայի մասին ու ընդհանրապես մեր խնդիրների մասին: Ուրեմն հետևություն մի հարցը բերեց այլ հարցերի վեր բարձրացմանը: Որը անհրաժեշտ է լուծել միայն երկխոսության, առողջ քննարկման պարագայում:

----------


## Katka

> Համաձայն չեմ, որ ես չասեյի միկրովարկավորման մասին, հո էսքան քննարկում չէր գնա աշխատաշուկայի մասին ու ընդհանրապես մեր խնդիրների մասին: Ուրեմն հետևություն մի հարցը բերեց այլ հարցերի վեր բարձրացմանը: Որը անհրաժեշտ է լուծել միայն երկխոսության, առողջ քննարկման պարագայում:


Այլ հարցերը միշտ էլ բարձրացված են եղել:  :Wink: Ու լիքը այլընտրանքային լուծումներ առջարկվել են, բայց :Smile: Ամեն դեպքում, ես միշտ կողմ եմ առողջ քննարկմանը :Ok: Ապրես :Wink:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Բայց հասկացեք ստեղ հարցը 2 օրում չպետք է, որ լուծվի, սա երկարաժամկետ ծրագիր է: Իսկ 33 երկրի փորձը, ուր նմանատիպ ծրագրեր են դրվել ցույց են տվել իրենց արդյունավետությունը: Ու պետք է չէ ինձ մենակ թողնել ասելով դե դու գիտես կաշխատի կաշխատի չէ, հեսա կեզ կտանեն ու կկախեն: Ես միայն հարց եմ առաջադրել առողջ քննարկման համար:


Adriano ջան ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկի չի կախում, կամ միանգամից ուզում նախագահ, բանկիր կամ ուրիշ բան դառնա: Քո հետ համաձայն եմ երեք օրում բան չենք կարող փոխել, բայց քո ասած ծրագրի համար արդեն վերևում գրել եմ իմ կարծիքը, դրա հետևանքները: Ճիշտ ես արել, քննարկում ես ուզում, ուզում ես իմանաս ինչպես կարելի է ոտքի կանգնել, բայց քո ասած ծրագիրը դրան չի օգնի: Քեզ չեն կախելու, ոչ էլ ինձ, որ քեզ հակառակն եմ ասում, մենակ ասում եմ, որ Հայաստանին դա չի օգնի:

----------


## Adriano

> Այլ հարցերը միշտ էլ բարձրացված են եղել


Իմ կարծիքով կարող է եղել է փոքր և միջին բիզնեսի խթանման հարց, բայց միկրովարկավորումը աղքատների վարկավորման տեսանկյունից դեռ չի եղել:

----------


## ministr

> Այո ինչպես բազմիցս նշել եմ սա կարևորագույն խնդիր է: Նույնիսկ մասնագետները աշխատանք չունեն: Սակայն մենք տնտեսագիտության տեսությունից գիտենք, որ աշխատանքի շուկան բաժանված է երկու մասի բարձր մասնագետների աշխատաշուկա և ցածր մասնագետնրի: Այսինքն պետք է չկապել այս երկուսը, քանի որ ամեն մեկը ունի իր լուծելու ձևը: Այսինքն պետությունը պետք է վերցնի իր վրա նախապատրաստական աշխատանքները, որ այդ աղքատ մարդը փողը ետ տալու հնարավորություններ ունենա, բայց որ մենք հիմա տենց խնդիր ունենք ասենք ուրեմն վերջ եդ չի աշխատաի? ինձ թվում է դա ճիշտ չէ, որոշ գաղափարներ տանում են ավելի արմատական խնդիրների լուծմանը: Մի բանին հասնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է լուծել մյուսը: Այսինքն շղթայական ռեակցիա է տեղի ունենում, վերջին նպատակին հասնելու համար:


Բանգլադեշում, մարդը ստանալով 27 դոլար, կարողա գնա թել առնի, ծղոտի ինչ որ գլխարկներ հովանոցներ սարքի ծախի... 

Իսկ մեզ մոտ ոնց ես պատկերացնում?
Մարդուն տանք $200 .. ու ինչ կարողա անի? Ասենք գնա գյուղից բերք առնի բերի քաղաք ծախի?

----------


## Askalaf

> Ուրեմն այս մարդը ստեղծել է մի բանկ, որը զբաղվում է *բնակչության ցածր խավի վարկավորմամբ,* այսպես կոչված միկրովարկավորմամբ: Օրինակ տվել է վարկ 27 դոլլար ամիսը 20 տոկոսով, առանց գրավի, սակայն եթե վարկ վերցնողը չի վերադարձնում տոկոսը, ապա այլևս վարկ չի տրամադրվում:


Չգիտեմ որ երկրում ոնց, բայց Հայաստանում դա չի անցնի, քանի որ մարդիկ դա կընկալեն այսպես. 
_«Արա ախպեր լսել ես «ՃՃՃ» բանկը ձրի 27 դոլարա տալի, քել էթանք մարդա 27 դոլար վեկալենք հելնենք քյաբաբնոց մի կտոր հաց ուտենք»։_ 
*ՖՍՅՈ։*

----------


## Adriano

> Մարդուն տանք $200 .. ու ինչ կարողա անի? Ասենք գնա գյուղից բերք առնի բերի քաղաք ծախի?


Ճիշտ հարցադրում է, իրոք մեր մոտ դա չնչին գումար է, սակայն, պետությունը պետք է այստեղ լուրջ դեր ունենա, ինչպես լրատվական միջոցների ներգրավմամբ, այսպես կոչված պրոպագանդայի, մյուս կողմից պետք է ապահովագրի մասնավոր բանկիրի հնարավոր կորուստները: Իմ կարծիքով նախքան նման բանկ բացելը անհրաժեշտ է լուրջ աշխատանքներ կատարել բնակչության հետ, ինչպես նաև նախապատրաստել մեր տնտեսական դաշտը այս նոր պայմաններին: օրինակ նայեք Թուրքիայում կան թերթ ցրողներ, կոշիկ մաքրողներ, փողոցներ մաքրողներ և այլ պարզ աշխատանքներ կատարողներ, ինչու մեր մոտ զարգացած չէ այս համակարգը, երկրորդ օրինակ փարիզի նման քաղաքում ամեն քայլափոխին ռեստորաններ կան, որոնք նույնպես  կունենան այնպիսի աշխատանքներ կատարող մարդկանց կարիք, որը ևս մեր մոտ բավարար վիճակում չէ: Այսինքն անհրաժեշտ է կոմպլեքս մոտեցում ցուցաբերել միջին շերտը ՀՀ-ում զարգացնելու համար: Ձևավորված փոքր և միջին բիզնեսը թույլ կտա բավականին նվազեցնել գնային շոկերը մեր երկրում և կնպաստի վերն ասված համակարգի առավել ընդլայնմանը:

----------


## Adriano

> «Արա ախպեր լսել ես «ՃՃՃ» բանկը ձրի 27 դոլարա տալի, քել էթանք մարդա 27 դոլար վեկալենք հելնենք քյաբաբնոց մի կտոր հաց ուտենք»։


Ասեմ ձեզ , եթե նման բան անի այլևս գոնե մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում ինքը փող չի կարողանա վերցնել, եթե նա ուզում է 1 հատ քյաբաբ ուտի ու 1 քյաբաբով մի 4 տարի ապրի դա իրա խնդիրնա, բայց ոչ բոլորն են տենց: Ագիտացիան շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի:

----------

